# NFTS Cinematography MA 2014



## Burnhill (Jun 12, 2013)

Anyone else applied for the NFTS for the January 2014 intake? Specifically the cinematography course? Just wondering if anyone's heard back yet? Cheers.


----------



## Alwayslost (Jun 17, 2013)

Not strictly on topic, but I applied to the Directing Fiction course. Haven't heard anything since acceptance of the application yet. Will post if I do. Good luck to you though.


----------



## Burnhill (Jun 17, 2013)

Still no news here either but apparently the interviews for my course aren't til week beginning 8th July so presumably I/we'll hear something either way in the next week or two. All the best to you... Keep us posted!


----------



## Burnhill (Jun 26, 2013)

Anymore news from anyone? Still haven't heard anything re. interview either way and beginning to think it's a rejection that they've forgotten to email me about! It'd really help to know if other cinematographers have received anything either way.


----------



## kbills (Jun 27, 2013)

Hi burnhill,
I have applied for the nfts cinematography MA 2014

I also have not heard anything yet

From what I've heard interviews are around early july so we should hear back soon, possible next week id say but its only a guess!


----------

